
Dash – A Governance and Privacy Coin - abrkn
https://shitcoin.com/dash-a-governance-and-privacy-coin-thats-surprisingly-easy-to-use-11160e565ce0
======
lawn
Dash is just another scam.

Within 8 hours over 1.5 million coins were mined with a very low difficulty
due to a "bug".

The governance system requires you to bind up a sizeable amount of coins in
master nodes which allows you to vote (and they also continue to earn more
coins!). It's easy to centrally control the governance using the instamine. A
lot of coins is spent on marketing luring in new users with promising
buzzwords (privacy, instant transactions, scaling, governance...). This causes
an inflated market cap as a lot of coins are locked into master nodes and are
not used to trade or transacted with. It is only interesting if you find ponzi
schemes interesting.

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=999886.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=999886.0)

If you think that's bad then consider that the creator holds a master key
which can force all nodes to reprocess all blocks in the last 24 hours. Yes
you read that right.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7293tw/just...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7293tw/just_a_reminder_that_dashs_strategy_advisor_evan/)

[https://github.com/dashpay/dash/blob/master/src/spork.cpp#L7...](https://github.com/dashpay/dash/blob/master/src/spork.cpp#L76)

------
qertoip
Dash is not a privacy coin, it's neither the project focus nor the reality.
The only coins that are meaningful with regard to privacy are Monero and
Zcash. See
[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/wiki/cryptocurrency](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/wiki/cryptocurrency)
for more background.

~~~
iopuy
I'd also venture to say Verge qualifies as a legit privacy focused coin.

~~~
cryptodogemoon
verge offers nothing interesting in terms of privacy or features. its just a
boring clone with a forced TOR connection.

the marketing is great though!

------
alphydan
Did the author just spend $300,000 USD to become a master node and write the
review!? That's a dedicated blogger!

~~~
abrkn
I am the author. Yes, it was more like $330,000. The price has since gone
down.

~~~
mathgenius
So how much does your masternode make from block rewards ?

~~~
abrkn
I didn't look into that. I've been told it's around 8% annualized

------
thisisit
The first review by the same author was amazing but since then things have
fallen off a bit.

Was the privacy aspect even tested? The only line I could find was - " I
haven’t read much about instant/private send". So was the PrivateSend feature
even tested?

Additionally, what does this imply?

"Masternodes are used for instant/private transactions and governance"

Does it mean only masternodes can use the privacy focused feature?

An additional note, can someone please explain me what is so novel about the
governance policy other than instead of asking votes from the entire network
(ie bitcoin), the votes are focused only in hands of people with enough coin?

~~~
lawn
> Does it mean only masternodes can use the privacy focused feature?

No, it means the masternodes provide privacy by mixing your coins. This has
privacy implications.

> An additional note, can someone please explain me what is so novel about the
> governance policy other than instead of asking votes from the entire network
> (ie bitcoin), the votes are focused only in hands of people with enough
> coin?

That's the novelty. No it's not particularly useful.

~~~
aminorex
Indeed, and the privacy implications of centralized mixers are doubleplus
ungood.

------
gruez
Does anyone else find the gifs that are inserted after every other paragraph
obnoxious?

~~~
abrkn
Author here. Try this: document.querySelectorAll('img[src$="gif"]').forEach(_
=> _.parentNode.parentNode.remove())

~~~
Deimorz
Doesn't really work because the gifs lazy-load as you scroll down. So you'd
either have to run it repeatedly, or scroll through the whole post first and
then do it.

~~~
abrkn
It's hard to know if there's a lot of people wanting text only or if they're
just very vocal. Either way I'll publish my next review in two versions; one
with memes and one without. I appreciate you taking the time to tell me

------
avip

      Domain name: A+
      Content: A
      Everything else: C-

------
jandrese
That is quite the domain name.

------
mathgenius
It seems like there needs to be a concluding gif: "shit or not?" (like how
rotten tomatoes has fresh/rotten.. i'm not sure what "fresh" means in this
context..)

~~~
abrkn
I agree that would be funny, but it's too hard to judge. Something can look
great today and suck in five years or the other way around.

------
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
Reasonable post, horrible usage of gifs.

~~~
abrkn
You're not the first person to tell me this. I'll keep it in mind for my next
review. Thanks!

